# Finished Horten Ho 229B



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the finished Horten.





































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sharp! Howcum you left off the radar?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful design and a very cleanly executed model, can't ask for more than that.
She's a sweetie allright !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Raytheon,

I appreciate the kind words!

John,
This model was built for somebody else and he requested the model built wheels up and no radar antenna added.
Even if he wanted the antenna on the model I could not have glued it on before shipping, it would NOT have survived shipping!

I am building another Ho 229B for myself and mine will have all antenna on it.










Two more pics of the Horten Ho 229 model I just finished...


















Agentsmith


----------

